# Win 8 HD space issue



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I have an Asus All in One Desktop ET2410 IUTS BO34C.
It is divided into C drive and D drive. 
My C drive has 13.6 available out of 79.9 GB
My D drive has 242 GB available out of 365 GB

I tried installing Windows 8 but it needs 20 GB of space in my C Drive. All currently installed programs only make up 1.97 GB.

Can I install Windows 8 on this computer?


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I have several options:
1.I can do a system recovery and reformat my computer into one single HD. Reinstalling my current system and then upgrading it to Win 8.

2. I can use Easy BCD and build a dual boot machine. First putting Win 7 on my D drive and then installing Win 8 onto that drive. Win 8 is upgrading Win 7.

Suggestions?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

> If you want to run Windows 8 on your PC, here's what it takes:
> 
> 
> Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster with support for PAE, NX, and SSE2 (more info)
> ...


Remember that if you combine your partitions you will probably delete any OEM Windows Recovery partition (if present) and, unless you have a set of original OS disks from the manufacturer make it impossible to restore your Asus to its factory specs for resale. Your dual-boot idea, with Win 7 installed on the D: partition and then upgraded to Win 8, might be the better one for an OEM machine.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the warning about combining the partitions and thus losing factory specs.

Since I don't have a Win 7 install disk since it came preinstalled my other option would be to install Win XP on the D partition and then upgrade to Win 8.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

After talking to Asus support I decided to abandon my effort to put Win 8 on my Asus All In One. They told me about other customers today that installed Win8 and wanted to get their machines back to the way they were in Win 7, but discovered this to be impossible. So I'm leaving well enough alone, and feel lucky I didn't do anything to my Asus All In one and still have a very nice computer that works perfectly.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Probably a wise choice. Windows 7 will continue to be an excellent OS and be supported for years to come. Take note though that IE10, which now comes with Win 8, will be coming out soon for Win 7 too. I think you will like IE 10's new features, so consider upgrading when it comes out.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I was able to increase the space inside my C drive using EaseUs partition utility. I then installed Windows 8 on my Asus All in One touchscreen desktop.

Wow!! What a great new OS. Easy to install and use. I'm glad I persisted until I was able to get it installed.


----------

